# What makes KH drop?



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

What makes KH drop? My tap water KH is 80mg/L (ppm). In my tank it is currently 60mg/L (ppm). GH is 180mg/L (ppm). pH is 6.5. Should I buffer or are frequent 10% water changes sufficient? Tank was only set up 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Unlike GH, KH doesn't normally drop over time unless you're doing water changes with water lower in GH. If you're using well water (or even city water), the GH of it can change over time, so what you're seeing may not be a drop in GH in your aquarium due to a problem, but simply because your source water is naturally fluctuating.

We need to know what sort of fish you're keeping before we can recommend a KH level for you.


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

So far just 3 Rosy Barbs & 2 Cory Panda's and an Apple Snail.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You're going to want a KH level of 100-150 or so, then. Keep up with weekly 10% or biweekly 25% water changes, and make sure to keep an eye on your KH level and adjust it with a commercial buffer as needed.


----------

